# Star Wars: Empire at war Gold Handbuch



## Calis85 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gerade das Star Wars Empire at war Gold Pack bei Steam gekauft. Nun suche ich das Handbuch zu dem Spiel. Bei vielen Steam-Titeln kann man diese über das Kontextmenü in der Bibliothek herunterladen, aber bei Empire at war geht das nicht. Hat jemand eine Lösung bzw. weiß wo man das herbekommen kann und wieso es das nicht bei Steam gibt?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

MfG


----------

